
Show HN: Generate animated GIFs from asciinema terminal recordings - wonderfuly
https://github.com/tav/asciinema2gif
======
brudgers
The Readme "shows not tells" how powerful the technique might be. Managing the
downsides for searchability might require some further thought regarding usage
on the web.

